# Recalling when off lead with other dogs around



## Exzhal (May 27, 2013)

This is my first dog, though I've worked with dogs for a few years I've owned this girl (5-8 years old not 100% sure) for four days now. She's gentle as anything but around here at least GSD's are sometimes seen as scary by some people, when there's other dogs around she likes to run at full speed at them to play.

Every dog owner I've met have been fine with it as it's mostly been big dogs she's been playing with anyway but I've just gotten back from a walk and she sprinted at a little westie to play. The owner was an old woman who naturally was scared and instantly picked her dog up making my girl run around near here resulting in her shouting at me and saying she's reporting my dog for attacking her dog etc.

As she was sprinting at this dog I was shouting her but she only came back to me after about 30-45 seconds of running near/around this woman. Is there anything I can do to train her to come to me much faster when I want her too? She doesn't like treats. I've tried several different kinds and she'll have none of it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For now, put her on a long line and not offlead until you have the recall fixed. Then do lots of repetition and make sure she will recall on a long line with the other dog distractions before you ever trust her offlead. Right now she is learning that it is just fine to ignore your command. At this point, I would NOT give her any command you cannot reinforce. Does she like toys? You may be able to use those as a reward.

You have only had her 4 days so you really are not anywhere near where you should be in obeidence and bonding to even think of letting her offlead. I would also work on an emergency down command.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Leslie Nelson has a DVD called "Really Reliable Recall" that I'd recommend if doing a (good) recall clinic is not an option in your area. Welcome to Dogwise.com It breaks down useful games and practice exercises that build a strong recall. In this area particularly, practice is SUPER important.

Recalls can be hard for dogs. Some, like very independent huskies and prey-driven sighthounds, may never be 100% reliable in all environments, regardless of the training method chosen. In my experience, though, once you have a bond with your dog, recall work becomes much much easier.

I agree with jocoyn that if you've only had this dog a few days, it's _way_ too early to be letting her off leash. Newly adopted dogs are at particularly high risk of running away because you're still a little bit of a stranger to them and they may be eager to get back to old owners or foster homes. Please don't risk your dog until you've had more time to establish that relationship. Securely fenced areas and longlines are great for exercising her until then, and also very helpful for doing recall practice.


----------



## Exzhal (May 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm leaving her on lead for a while longer. I've found a tennis court nearby and plan to take her to there and close the gate when I can find it empty. She doesn't like toys either, I went for a shop today and bought a very long retractable lead and some different types of treats and she seems to like the new treats a bit but not sure if it's enough to make her see them as a reward. I know she has some better commands as she's an ex-police dog but I have a feeling they're probably in a different language.

I'll look up that DVD now


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Our local park has a lot of fenced in baseball fields. I plan to take Riley there to practice on off lead recall. We went to a local, busy park and he was great on a 25 foot lead, but I did not always have his focus. He watched everything around him, but came for the verbal command and held the stay until I called him. 

Do you have a longer lead to practice with?


----------



## Exzhal (May 27, 2013)

trcy said:


> Our local park has a lot of fenced in baseball fields. I plan to take Riley there to practice on off lead recall. We went to a local, busy park and he was great on a 25 foot lead, but I did not always have his focus. He watched everything around him, but came for the verbal command and held the stay until I called him.
> 
> Do you have a longer lead to practice with?


I bought a 25ft retractable lead today to practice her with, though she has really good recall already it's just when other dogs are around she likes to run and greet them, I plan to do my usual walk around the park with that and train her recall with other dogs around but going to a closed in tennis court to let her off lead and get some better exercise


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

You need something high value as a treat... Hot dog? Steak? Chicken? Something she absolutely cannot resist. We use an ecollar for the recall and although the training was a little rough, I have a tool I can use to reinforce it if he decides its not what he wants to do at that moment in time. Also like previous posters have said... You have had her for 4 days, she doesnt know who you are, and further she has no intention of obeying you because why should she? You at this point may give a good scratch but she has no reason to obey you if she does not want to. 

Finally, again you have had her 4 days, what you think she does not like could be misleading at this point. She may like all of those things but not trust you enough to take them. She may have been trained to not take things from people she doesnt know. I train all of my dogs to only take things from me. If a stranger offers my dogs something no matter what it is they turn away and do not take it. This ensures my dogs eat only what I want and that they are not being slipped something by some stranger that is toxic. People are sick and will do things to a dog they "dont like" or "think is dangerous" just because.


----------



## Exzhal (May 27, 2013)

Diesel and Lace said:


> You need something high value as a treat... Hot dog? Steak? Chicken? Something she absolutely cannot resist. We use an ecollar for the recall and although the training was a little rough, I have a tool I can use to reinforce it if he decides its not what he wants to do at that moment in time. Also like previous posters have said... You have had her for 4 days, she doesnt know who you are, and further she has no intention of obeying you because why should she? You at this point may give a good scratch but she has no reason to obey you if she does not want to.
> 
> Finally, again you have had her 4 days, what you think she does not like could be misleading at this point. She may like all of those things but not trust you enough to take them. She may have been trained to not take things from people she doesnt know. I train all of my dogs to only take things from me. If a stranger offers my dogs something no matter what it is they turn away and do not take it. This ensures my dogs eat only what I want and that they are not being slipped something by some stranger that is toxic. People are sick and will do things to a dog they "dont like" or "think is dangerous" just because.



I'll experiment with some meats, thanks. She really does have very good recall and listens to everything I ask her to do first time without any problems, it's just the excitement of being around other dogs gets her I think as she didn't get much walks or attention previously with the old owner.

While it's only four days she has gotten a big attachment to me already, she barely listens to my room mate if I'm in the same room because she's waiting for me to tell her what to do, but it probably is a little soon and I'm hoping with a bit more time on the lead training her the next time I have her off the lead she'll listen to me even with the dog distractions.

I was thinking that at first that she wouldn't take anything from me because I'm new to her but she wolfed down a ham hock a minute ago (one of the few treat types I bought today to test her out) which is great. It's quite big though so I'm thinking maybe I could buy a few more and cut them up into tiny pieces and use those as treats? I still have a few more to "try" though but don't want to stuff her with treats all day lol


----------



## Exzhal (May 27, 2013)

Some progress the last 2-3 days, I've found a new route to walk as the park is usually overrun with dogs in the day time. We bump into 2 or 3 dogs on walks now while she's on a retractable lead and she's been coming back without fail every time. I've given myself a minimum of until the end of June to stay on the lead. Just need to buy her a decent harness because I don't really like pulling from the neck on a collar  oh and I might as well share a photo from today's walk










The other problem I have is I accidentally picked up the shorter retractable at the shop when I thought I got the 25ft, this one's more like 12-15ft I think, getting the longer one soon


----------



## saleem (Oct 25, 2013)

*Im confused!!*

I am sorry if i'm posting something wrong here. it's my first time on a forum, and i don't know what to do. I have a 10 Month old GSD import from the Czech republic, he is my second GSd, but first show type. take a look at the link. Gucci Ze Zevlova Dvora 

I am getting very frustrated with him, all he wants to do is hump other dogs. Also when he sees another dog he will drag me until we are within humping distance. When we get to the park the second he sees another dog he will drop everything and run to it to play and attempt to hump!!!!!!! He was never like this before, after he hit 6 months he thinks he is boss at the park. at home he listens to my every word. PLEASE HELP I'M DESPERATE FOR SOME HELP!!!!!! I CAN'T TAKE HIM TRAINING UNTIL DECEMBER THIS YEAR WHEN MY DAD GETS BACK FROM HOLIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

I am no expert by any means, but my dog will come when I call him.

It's simple to me, she needs a wireless correction.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

saleem said:


> I am sorry if i'm posting something wrong here. it's my first time on a forum, and i don't know what to do. I have a 10 Month old GSD import from the Czech republic, he is my second GSd, but first show type. take a look at the link. Gucci Ze Zevlova Dvora
> 
> I am getting very frustrated with him, all he wants to do is hump other dogs. Also when he sees another dog he will drag me until we are within humping distance. When we get to the park the second he sees another dog he will drop everything and run to it to play and attempt to hump!!!!!!! He was never like this before, after he hit 6 months he thinks he is boss at the park. at home he listens to my every word. PLEASE HELP I'M DESPERATE FOR SOME HELP!!!!!! I CAN'T TAKE HIM TRAINING UNTIL DECEMBER THIS YEAR WHEN MY DAD GETS BACK FROM HOLIDAY!!!!!!


The best thing to do is to keep him away from other dogs. Don't go to dog parks anymore. I am no expert, but this is the best advice I have received from professional trainers. It is not necessary any more to let your dog play/ greet other dogs. He is too dominant and can get into fights with this kind of behaviour. Also, at six months his behavior would be scary for most other dog owners. 

Keep a distance from other dogs, try to get his attention on you before he starts reacting to the other dog by using treats and lead him away from the dog. This isnt so difficult as it seemed to me at first. We walk in a park, and it is always possible to put distance between your dog and the other one. On street, we would just turn and walk the other way and get into a side street until the other dog has passed. 

You will see that the distance at which he reacts will lessen gradually. 

You could also use a prong, but still use the above method.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have found that for reliable recall, you must be more interesting than what currently has the dogs attention.

The dog must be made to understand that something good will happen if they come when called.

As you probably already know, this is why you NEVER discipline a dog if you call him to you.


----------

